# Thrush and utrogestan



## Daffodil2013 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi,
I'm on the 2 week wait after double donation transfer at IVI in Barcelona. They prefer you to use Utrogestan and I was surprised when told I'd have to put them up your front bottom and lay down for 20mins. Anyhow, I've been doing this and now am experiencing thrush. Has anyone else experienced this?

Sorry if too much info, but there is a lot of residual sticky coating from the pills and I've tried cleaning the area a bit more thoroughly (but gently) with warm damp cotton wool pads. The doctor at IVI said I could use Canestan cream, which I've applied last two days after 'cleaning' to help (I brought the 1%, to minimise amount of drug), but feel like I might be harming what potentially could be there. 

Am really fed up with this on top of waiting, painful boobs and general teariness and bloating is taking its toll.

If I am pregnant (which the way I feel right now is unlikely, am just down, I guess...) what would I do? As I still have to take Utrogetan in this way, so I can't imagine I can take Canestan for 3 months? But the tablets leave a residue behind which irritates...?

The weird thing is, I'm used to taking vaginal progesterone like Crinone, as part of my HRT regime, and have even tried Cyclogest in the past, with no problems. I just wasn't expecting to use oral tablets up me tuppence ; )
Please if anyone has any advice pt me? Thank you.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Is it definitely thrush and not an allergic reaction to the tablets?

I would suggest speaking to the doctor as I am sure that you could switch preparations if you are allergic to the ultrogestan. They might like you to use it, but if you are allergic to it then they can't expect you to continue with it.

Plenty of clinics have success with crinone or cyclogest.


----------



## Daffodil2013 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you so much for replying Holly. Do you know I hadn't thought about the possibility it's an allergic reaction, so thank you. : ) I think if it continues and I am pregnant (am 10 days after transfer today so not long now to test!) I will need to see my GP and see what they think. If it is an allergic reaction, then I'll speak to my Doctor at IVI Barcelona and see what to do next.
: ) x


----------

